# Fluid around baby..



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

My MW is off on holiday for 2 weeks so had to see GP. He told me yesterday that he cant feel much water and seems all baby.. Is this anything to worry about?
I told him about sharp pains and he said its pressure on ligaments. He really scared me as couldnt find HB but then found it really low down near hip. Is that right at this stage??


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I f he was concerned about the fluid, did he refer you on to the hospital?  Often, you don't feel a lot of fluid anyway when palpating, and the heartbeat sounds just right for the babys head being quite well engaged so nothing to be concerned about.  If he hasn't referred you on, and he has worried you by what he has said about the fluid, ring your delivery suite and a midwife there will be able to feel your tummy and see what she thinks.  let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

My notes say im 1/5th engaged.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Is it 1/5th engaged or 1/5 palpable?


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Im not sure of difference but they said could only feel 1/5th of babies head. Is that engaged or palpable?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

That means that the head is well and truly engaged, and that 4/5ths of it is deep into your pelvis, so he could only feel the very back of it, near the neck.  Everything sounds great!!


----------

